# 1099 after quitting



## Mmull10 (Oct 25, 2017)

Tried out the whole uber thing for about 3 months, like most decided negatives outweighed the positives and stopped.

I lost access to my entire account after getting annoyed with support and had them delete both my rider and driver. In retrospect a poor decision but after my fourth attempt to delete the driver account I gave up.

My question is, will uber mail me my 1099 without having to beg with water and mints? Anyone else done something similar? I have good records of my own stuff but can't account for the 60%uner took from fares!

Appreciate the help!


----------



## FormerTaxiDriver (Oct 24, 2017)

Mmull10 said:


> Tried out the whole uber thing for about 3 months, like most decided negatives outweighed the positives and stopped.
> 
> I lost access to my entire account after getting annoyed with support and had them delete both my rider and driver. In retrospect a poor decision but after my fourth attempt to delete the driver account I gave up.
> 
> ...


You need to access the account from a browser; same as when you first signed up. I think you can still get in there, even if you been deactivated.

Make sure you use the login credentials as you did when you were active.


----------



## Older Chauffeur (Oct 16, 2014)

Mmull10 said:


> Tried out the whole uber thing for about 3 months, like most decided negatives outweighed the positives and stopped.
> 
> I lost access to my entire account after getting annoyed with support and had them delete both my rider and driver. In retrospect a poor decision but after my fourth attempt to delete the driver account I gave up.
> 
> ...


I believe if you made more than $600 Uber has to send you a 1099, even if you no longer drive. If you total up your automatic bank deposits, that's the gross income from your business. If you don't get a 1099 there's a place on the Schedule C that is labeled something like, "income not reported to you on a 1099." That's where to put that income. I have had this situation over the years where I drove someone only a couple of times in a tax year.

Disclosure: I'm not a tax professional.


----------



## Mmull10 (Oct 25, 2017)

Thanks, I made more than $600 and I have my profits tallied and ready. I just don't trust the same idiots that asked me the same question 4 times to actually follow through on their legal requirements without me begging them


----------

